# Dell UltraSharp U2311H vs. BenQ G2420HDBL



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ein neuer Desktop ansteht und bisher ein Notebook zum Einsatz kam benötige ich auch einen neuen Bildschirm.

Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon für den *BenQ G2420HDBL* entschieden, dann jedoch wurde mir der *Dell UltraSharp U2311H* ans Herz gelegt.

Zum Nutzungsprofil: 

Ich bin Privatanwender, arbeite oft mit Bildbearbeitungs- und 3D-Software. 
Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt spiele ich gerne mal ein paar Runden.
Ansonsten das Alltägliche (Surfen, Büro etc.)

Wichtig wäre mir noch, dass er stromsparend ist!

Ich weiß nicht was für ein Panel in meinem Notebook verbaut wurde, dazu finde ich nur diese Angaben 

						 							 Typ : Toshiba TruBrite® WSXGA+ TFT Bildschirm    							
						 							 Auflösung : 1.680 x 1.050   

Ich hab mir das Für und Wider zwischen TN und IPS-Panel angesehen, komme jedoch nicht wirklich zu einer Entscheidung.

Der Bildschirm dürfte ruhig etwas mehr kosten (~300€) wenn er denn stromsparend und für mein Anwendungsprofil geeignet ist.

Was empfehlt ihr mir?

Liebe Grüße
Hügelfürst


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

> arbeite oft mit Bildbearbeitungs- und 3D-Software.


Wie wäre es denn mit dem Nachfolger des U2311H?
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Stromverbrauch ist so eine Sache. Die IPS-Monitore brauchen mehr Strom als die TN-Monitore. Wenn dann ein TN-Panel auch noch LED-Beleuchtung hat, dann verbraucht es noch weniger Strom. 

Alternative zu dem BenQ:

iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

Danke, zu dem Nachfolger fand ich bisher jedoch keinen Test. Hat sich die Ausleuchtung (der Hauptkritikpunkt) denn gebessert? Der Stromverbrauch ist ja gewaltig (zumindest der maximale), das ist in etwa soviel wie mein neues System IDLE verbrauchen wird. 

Die Frage ist halt ob ein IPS-Monitor wirklich so einen Unterschied macht. Daran scheiden sich ja die Geister. Manch einer behauptet gar, dass die Farbe Weiß zu hell wäre oder, oder, oder.

Ob soviel mehr Stromverbrauch wirklich soviel mehr bringt?

Beim iiyama frage ich mich welchen Vorteil der gegenüber dem BenQ hat? Mein alter Monitor war ein BenQ (17" FP 931) und ich war sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings ist das schon einige Jahre her und seitdem haben sich die Prioritäten doch verschoben.

Was mir beim BenQ etwas Angst einjagt sind die ganzen Kommentare von wegen "TN Panel kann man vergessen für Photoshop und Co."
Zwar ist das bei mir _eher_ Hobby, doch möchte ich keine Grafiken erstellen, die bei anderen dann gänzlich anders aussehen, wobei sich das ja im Grunde wieder nicht verhindern lässt, denn wenn ich sie mit einem farbechten Gerät erstelle, sie dann aber auf einem miesen Monitor angesehen werden (oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler) 
Meine Grafiken erscheinen jedenfalls vorwiegend im Web, nur gaaaaaanz selten wird mal was gedruckt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. August 2011)

Aus persoenlicher Erfahrung in Sachen U2311H kann ich dir nur eines sagen: K-A-U-F-E-N! 

Du wirst es nicht bereuen, es stimmt wirklich, wenn man einmal ein hoeherwertiges Panel (hier also IPS) selbst erlebt hat, dann fragt man sich, wieso man jahrelang mit TN zufrieden gewesen sein konnte.
Satte Farben, blickwinkelstabiles Sichtfeld, kein Absaufen von Helligkeit/Kontrast - man sieht auf einmal Details, sowohl beim Surfen als auch beim Filme schauen (z. B. Blu-rays in Full HD 1080p), einfach nur schiere Begeisterung! 

Das Beste: man muss sich auch gar nicht gross mit den Einstellungen herum schlagen, da DELL den Monitor schon von Werk aus (fast) optimal kalibriert, einfach anschliessen (sehr massiver, stabiler Standfuss, kein herum wackelnder Plastikmuell), Profil "Multimedia" anwaehlen, Helligkeit auf Wert "21" setzen (Monitorverbrauch danach nur noch ca. 19W) und ggf. uebers Windows Update Monitorprofil ziehen = fertig und geniessen! Ansonsten alle anderen Parameter genau so lassen!
Bei schnellen Spielen (Egoshooter a lá Crysis 2 bspw.) ist mir auch nichts Negatives aufgefallen, geht alles problemlos.

Persoenliche Meinung: Kann man absolut nichts falsch machen. Sehr angenehm auch die hochwertige Verarbeitung, alles fuehlt sich so richtig nach Wertarbeit an. Dankenswerterweise auch vornerum (also aktives Sichtfeld) ohne diese elende Klavierlackoberflaeche. Entspiegeltes Display ist dann eh klaro.

Ach, mach es einfach so: kauf beide und schick mir den DELL zu, dann habe ich noch einen zur Sicherheit!


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

> Danke, zu dem Nachfolger fand ich bisher jedoch keinen Test.


Der ist auch brandneu.  Prad wird bald einen Test veröffentlichen.
DELL U2412M: Neuer ergonomischer Büromonitor auch zum Spielen bestens geeignet - Dell - PRAD Foren


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

Danke euch beiden!

Also vom BenQ eher Abstand nehmen? Das mit dem Stromverbrauch klingt gut  Leider scheint die Ausleuchtung nicht so gut zu sein und teilweise hört man schlechtes über das Bild, aber das sind wohl die Ausreisser die es bei allen Bildschirmen geben kann.

Was ist vom LG Flatron IPS236V-PN zu halten?

LG Electronics Flatron IPS236V, 23" | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

> Also vom BenQ eher Abstand nehmen?


Wieso? Von den technischen Daten her, ist er doch nicht schlecht. Ich hab dir ja nur eine Alternative genannt. 

Einer der besten, wenn nicht sogar der beste BenQ-Monitor ist dieser hier:

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und seinen kleinen Aufpreis ist er auf jeden Fall wert!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. August 2011)

Vom DELL Abstand nehmen? Nein, zumindest vom U2311H gewiss nicht - zuschlagen, mittlerweile geht der ja schon fuer um die 180 Tacken weg.
Soll keine Werbung sein (stehe nicht mit der Firma in Verbindung, auch nicht ueber Dritte), aber wenn du bei Redcoon orderst, erhaeltst du (so war es Anfang dieses Monats zumindest bei mir) die aktuelle Revision "A3" - ich kann nur fuer mich sprechen, aber hier macht die Ausleuchtung keine Ausreisser.

Man hat ja 2 Wochen formloses Rueckgaberecht bei Versandhandelkauf, also gehst auch kein Risiko ein.
Sorry, wenn ich es dir wiederholt "schmackhaft" zu machen versuche...


----------



## Hügelfürst (16. August 2011)

@Painkiller: Nein, von den technischen Daten ist er nicht schlecht, deshalb war er auch bis vor ein paar Stunden meine erste Wahl, doch dann erfuhr ich von IPS-Panels und Unterschieden die ich bisher nicht einmal erahnte. 

@Colonel: Das war leider ein Schreibfehler meinerseits, ich meinte schon den BenQ. (also vom BenQ Abstand nehmen)

Hmm, die Revision A3, wenn die einen derartig gravierenden Makel wirklich beheben kann klingt das sehr fein. Der Preis wäre ja wirklich spitzenklasse. Und kein Problem, ich bin dankbar für subjektive Eindrücke. Wirklich objektive Reviews gibt es mMn eh nicht bzw. sie sind nicht individuell anwendbar, weil Geschmack eben subjektiv ist 

Zwischenzeitlich schwanke ich zwischen den beiden UltraSharps. Auch der Dell UltraSharp U2412M sieht sehr interessant aus, würde mir 1920x1200 Pixel bieten (wäre da ein Auflösung von 1920x1080 bei Spielen drin? Für Photoshop und Co. wären 1920x1200 jedenfalls praktischer, da ich ohne zoomen die Ränder bearbeiten könnte) Auf der anderen Seite ist er auch viel teurer, bietet dafür aber auch LED-Backlight. Ach herrje, wäre es doch nur schon Montag und das erste Review da.


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

> wäre da ein Auflösung von 1920x1080 bei Spielen drin?


Ja, wäre es. 



> Ach herrje, wäre es doch nur schon Montag und das erste Review da.


Dann warte doch einfach auf den Montag. Ich denke nicht das uns Dell bei dem Monitor enttäuschen wird. Wird sicher ein würdiger Nachfolger des U2311. 

Zum Preis des U2412M:

Qualität kostet nun mal.


----------



## Hügelfürst (17. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ja, wäre es.
> 
> 
> Dann warte doch einfach auf den Montag. Ich denke nicht das uns Dell bei dem Monitor enttäuschen wird. Wird sicher ein würdiger Nachfolger des U2311.
> ...



Nun ja, dagegen hab ich nichts, so etwas kauft man ja auch nicht alle Tage.
Was man so hört ist der U2311 aber erst in der Revision A3 weitestgehend von allen Kinderkrankheiten befreit, daher befürchte ich das selbe beim U2412M


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

> Was man so hört ist der U2311 aber erst in der Revision A3 weitestgehend von allen Kinderkrankheiten befreit, daher befürchte ich das selbe beim U2412M


 
Eigentlich lernen die Hersteller aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Hügelfürst (17. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Eigentlich lernen die Hersteller aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit.


 
Manche schon, viele nicht. Solange es sich verkauft und unterm Strich lohnt 

Ich warte einfach mal gespannt auf das Fazit und hoffe, dass bald mehr Händler den U2412M im Sortiment haben.


----------



## Painkiller (17. August 2011)

Gerade Dell schätze ich aber so ein, das sie aus ihren Fehlern lernen. 

Der Test bei Prad wird für Klarheit sorgen.


----------



## jeamal (17. August 2011)

kann den Dell U2311h auch absolut empfehlen.
Habe letzte Woche bei Redcoon bestellt und auch das Rev A03 Modell erhalten.Es sind keinerlei Ungleichmäßigkeiten in der Ausleuchtung erkennbar....

Preis/Leistung ist der echt top würd ich sagen.... 

Das Bild ist Sahne .... kannste nix verkehrt machen mit dem Teil!


----------



## Hügelfürst (17. August 2011)

jeamal schrieb:


> kann den Dell U2311h auch absolut empfehlen.
> Habe letzte Woche bei Redcoon bestellt und auch das Rev A03 Modell erhalten.Es sind keinerlei Ungleichmäßigkeiten in der Ausleuchtung erkennbar....
> 
> Preis/Leistung ist der echt top würd ich sagen....
> ...


 

Danke, ich schwanke noch zwischen den beiden UltraSharps. Der eine ist zwar teurer bietet dafür aber LED-Backlight (wohl nur Edge, aber immerhin). Auf die paar Tage kommts nun auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Patze (18. August 2011)

Der Nachfolger des U2311H  ist der Dell  U2312HM und nicht der U2412M! Der U2412M ist der Nachfolger des Dell U2410. Siehe auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...le-im-anmarsch-2tes-update-vom-14-8-11-a.html

Den Benq würde ich nicht nehmen!

Überblick aller Dells mit IPS-Panel.


----------



## Hügelfürst (18. August 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger des U2311H  ist der Dell  U2312HM und nicht der U2412M! Der U2412M ist der Nachfolger des Dell U2410. Siehe auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...le-im-anmarsch-2tes-update-vom-14-8-11-a.html


 
Oha, da hab ich auf einer anderen Seite ein anderes Zitat, und zwar angeblich von Dell, gelesen.

Danke auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Hügelfürst (22. August 2011)

Nun ja, so richtig zu einem Ergebnis bin ich nicht gekommen.

Die Interpolation soll nicht sonderlich sein, aus dem einfachen "1920x1080/Full-HD-Auflösung Nutzen" wird wohl nix. 1:1 geht auch nicht. 

Andererseits ist er dem U2311H rein von den Bewertungen her überlegen wenn es um Spiele geht.


----------



## Tuwok (23. August 2011)

Übrigens ist der Pradtest zum U2412M online. Hört sich, so finde ich richtig gut an.

PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2412M


----------



## Hügelfürst (23. August 2011)

Tuwok schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Pradtest zum U2412M online. Hört sich, so finde ich richtig gut an.
> 
> PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2412M


 
Wie gesagt, die schlechte Interpolation macht mir Sorgen, gewaltige Sorgen. Einige Spiele bieten keine 1920x1200 Auflösung mehr an und, dass es keine 1:1 Abbildung gibt klingt nicht so berauschend.

Ansonsten wäre es ein Sofortkauf!

Aber ich bin da Laie und hab den Absatz bezüglich der Grafikkarte nicht ganz verstanden. Kann die Grafikkarte dieses Manko des Bildschirms ausgleichen indem sie selbst einfach nur 1920x1080 Pixel ansteuert und den Rest schwarz sein lässt?


----------



## Hügelfürst (27. August 2011)

Kann mir zur Interpolation jemand was sagen?

1:1 Abbildung geht nicht, sprich wenn ich ein Spiel _nicht_ in nativer Auflösung spielen möchte - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - dann wird interpoliert.
Kann die Grafikkarte das umgehen und ein 1:1 Abbild machen, schwarze Ränder inklusive?!


----------



## Patze (27. August 2011)

Den neuen Test kennst Du schon, oder?. Da wird von einem        "low input lag" gesprochen.


----------



## Hügelfürst (28. August 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Den neuen Test kennst Du schon, oder?. Da wird von einem        "low input lag" gesprochen.


 
Nein, diesen Test kannte ich nicht. Danke dafür. 

Was der "low input lag" mit meiner Frage bezüglich Interpolation zu tun hat, weiß ich jedoch nicht.

Die Interpolation ist das einzige "Manko", dass mir derzeit zu schaffen macht, da viele meiner alten Perlen nicht in 1920x1200 lauffähig sind.


----------



## Patze (28. August 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt nichts davon gehört, dass halbwegs aktuelle  Grafikkarten ein Problem mit Interpolation haben. Die  Interpolationstechnologie ist heutzutage so gut, dass meisten keine  Schlieren mehr erzeugt werden. Dell Displays  interpolieren i.d.R. sehr gut. 


Hügelfürst schrieb:


> Kann die Grafikkarte das umgehen und ein 1:1 Abbild machen, schwarze Ränder inklusive?!


Eigentlich ja! Halbwegs aktuelle Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt.

Meine Frage, bzw. Hinweis  (Low Input Lag) kam, weil Du anfangs von gelegentlichem Spielen gesprochen hast: _"Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt spiele ich gerne mal ein paar Runden."_ Dies ist bei beiden Monitoren kein Problem (Dell U2311H und U2412M)

Dell U2412M:_ "Falls doch einmal eine andere Auflösung  nötig sein sollte, kann man das Scaling immer noch von der Grafikkarte  erledigen lassen; die meisten GPU-Scaler liefern hier passable  Ergebnisse und umgehen dabei auch noch das Problem der  Seitenverhältnis-Unterstützung. Somit stellt die verbesserungswürdige  Interpolationsleistung insgesamt keinen gravierenden Mangel dar und wird  in der Praxis selten negative Konsequenzen für den Anwender haben."_ (Aus dem Prad-Test)


----------



## Hügelfürst (28. August 2011)

Danke nochmal

Die Zeilen im Prad-Test hab ich gelesen, allerdings wollte ich nochmals sicher gehen, eben weil ich Laie bin 

Recht herzlichen Dank. Dann heißt es jetzt warten bis der Bildschirm verfügbar ist!


----------



## Patze (29. August 2011)

Bittt, bitte!  

Äh, aber der U2412M ist erhältlich und der Dell U2311H auch.


----------



## Hügelfürst (29. August 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Bittt, bitte!
> 
> Äh, aber der U2412M ist erhältlich und der Dell U2311H auch.



Aber nicht lieferbar. Erst in 3 Wochen. Jedenfalls bei den Shops denen ich Vertrauen entgegenbringe.


----------



## Patze (29. August 2011)

Habe noch was zum Thema Interpolation gefunden:

UltraSharp U2412M - Seite 5 - Forum de Luxx

So, so, Du traust lite-com und mediafrost nicht.  Dabei haben beide sehr gute Bewertungen: Note 1,17 & 1,18


----------



## Hügelfürst (30. August 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Habe noch was zum Thema Interpolation gefunden:
> 
> UltraSharp U2412M - Seite 5 - Forum de Luxx
> 
> So, so, Du traust lite-com und mediafrost nicht.  Dabei haben beide sehr gute Bewertungen: Note 1,17 & 1,18


 
Nein, die versenden nur auf Anfrage in andere Länder außer Deutschland


----------



## Pongo (31. August 2011)

Hallo.
Da ich auch nach einem neuem Monitor suche, bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Nun ist meine Frage, welcher der 3 Monitore denn wohl am besten für Spiele geeignet ist.
Den U2412M fände ich wegen der Auflösung interessant, es sei denn ihr könnt mir Gründe dagegen nennen.

Der U2311H sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus, oder dann doch der Nachfolger U2312HM, oder ein ganz anderer???

Wie ihr also sehen könnt, bin ich da jetzt erstmal extrem orientierungslos.


Leider geht aus dem Prad Test vom U2412M für mich nicht hervor, ob er eben für Spiele wirklich gut geeignet ist. 
Bisher habe ich einen 1680x1050, also 16:10 Monitor, hätte also erstmal nichts gegen das Seitenverhältnis.
Außerdem sollen die Farben von LED ja besser sein!?


Wie gesagt wichtig sind die Spiele.



MfG, Pongo


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2011)

Wenn´s nur Spiele sein sollen, reicht auch ein Monitor mit TN-Panel. Wichtig ist halt, was für Spiele du gerne spielst. 

Der hier bietet 120Hz (auch ohne 3D):
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Leider geht aus dem Prad Test vom U2412M für mich nicht hervor, ob er eben für Spiele wirklich gut geeignet ist.


 
Hö? Steht doch alles drin! Man muss nur genau lesen. 

Zitat:

_Wer in Arbeitspausen bei einem Spiel entspannen möchte, kann sich am U2412M auch in schnellen Action-Spielen austoben. Die Reaktionszeiten sind dank der 6-Bit-Farbansteuerung und des Overdrive für ein __IPS__-Panel recht flink und somit für alle Arten von Spielen geeignet._

PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2412M


----------



## Pongo (31. August 2011)

Ja aber sollen IPS-Panel mittlerweile nicht besser sein?

Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus mit Monitoren und frag also lieber nochmal.


Danke


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2011)

> Ja aber sollen IPS-Panel mittlerweile nicht besser sein?


IPS hat deffinitiv seine Vorteile! Zum einen die hohe Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit, zum anderen die Darstellung bei Bild- oder Videobearbeitung. Und dann wäre da ja noch die höhere Auflösung. Aber theoretisch reicht zum Spielen ein Monitor mit TN-Panel. Man muss sich halt entscheiden was man will. Entweder ein IPS-Panel oder ein TN-Panel und dazu evtl. 120Hz. Bis die ersten IPS-Modelle mit 120Hz kommen, wird es noch etwas dauern.

Hier hat mal also die qual der Wahl.


----------



## Pongo (31. August 2011)

Ok aber wenn ich mit meiner GTX 570 BF 3 spielen werde, werde ich ja keine 120 FPS erreichen.
Sind dann die 120HZ (außer 3D) nicht relativ sinnlos?
Dazu habe ich im Forum von Hardwareluxx gelesen, dass mit HDMI 1.3 und DVI 3d nur in 720p möglich wäre. Stimmt das?
Und du schreibst ja:

"Wenn´s nur Spiele sein sollen, reicht auch ein Monitor mit TN-Panel."

Wie darf ich das "nur" verstehen.
Also wenn ich die 120HZ nicht benötige, ist dann auch zum Spielen ein IPS, wie die Dell empfehlenswerter?


Danke für deine Hilfe, wäre sonst aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2011)

> Wie darf ich das "nur" verstehen.


Das "nur" war darauf bezogen das für den Schwerpunkt "Spiele" ein TN-Panel ausreicht. Man darf eben davon dann auch keine Wunder erwarten. Zum einen wegen der Auflösung (Full-HD), zum anderen wegen dem Blickwinkel. 

IPS-Monitore sind halt sehr gut für Video und Bildbearbeitung. Sie haben eine sehr hohe Farbtreue. Dafür muss man halt bei den Reaktionszeiten ein paar Abstriche machen. Hier ist ein TN-Panel meist schneller.



> Sind dann die 120HZ (außer 3D) nicht relativ sinnlos?


Jein! Die Bewegungsunschärfe wird reduziert, und das Bild wirkt stabiler.


----------



## Pongo (31. August 2011)

Ok, dank für deine Hilfe.
Ich werde mich nun zwischen dem von dir vorgeschlagenem BenQ und dem Dell UltraSharp U2412M entscheiden.
Eine Frage hätte ich aber doch noch.
Und zwar wollte ich wissen, ob bei Spielen mit dem Dell UltraSharp U2412M irgendetwas verzerrt sein könnte, sodass ich doch lieber zu einem 16:9 (BenQ oder einer der anderen beiden von Dell) greifen sollte?


MfG


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2011)

> Und zwar wollte ich wissen, ob bei Spielen mit dem Dell UltraSharp U2412M irgendetwas verzerrt sein könnte, sodass ich doch lieber zu einem 16:9 (BenQ oder einer der anderen beiden von Dell) greifen sollte?


Verzerrt? Nein, eigentlich nicht. Zumindest wäre mir in der Richtung nichts bekannt. 



> Ich werde mich nun zwischen dem von dir vorgeschlagenem BenQ und dem Dell UltraSharp U2412M entscheiden.


Du kannst auch beide testen. Hast ja ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Hügelfürst (1. September 2011)

Hab den U2412M jetzt hier stehen (Mediafrost sei Dank. Gestern Mittag bestellt, heute da).

Ersteindruck (seit ungefähr 10 Minuten im Gebrauch): Grandioses Bild. Konnte keine Pixelfehler erkennen. Helligkeit stört mich nicht, hab sie runtergedreht und passt wie beim Notebook-Bildschirm. (CRT ist schon viel zu lange her, als dass ich da nen Vergleich hätte)

Einzig die Schärfe lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig, obwohl ich sie auf Anschlag gestellt hab, aber wahrscheinlich kleb ich einfach zu nah an dem Riesenteil dran.
Ansonsten. Entspiegelt. Nun ja, ich hab ein Fenster im Nacken und hab mir keine Wunder erhofft, aber das ist nur marginal besser als mein nicht mattes Notebookdisplay.

Schlieren bei "schnell mit der Maus hin und her fahren" (wie in anderen Foren und Eindrücken geschildert) kann ich nicht feststellen.

Gespielt hab ich noch nicht, bin aber unsicher ob ich das mit dem alten Notebook noch machen soll oder ob ich auf den neuen PC wart. Ich will mir den Eindruck ja nicht durch eine zu schwache Grafikkarte verschandeln.

Geniales Teil! Danke nochmal für die Beratung.


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2011)

> Geniales Teil! Danke nochmal für die Beratung.


Kein Problem! Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!  



> bin aber unsicher ob ich das mit dem alten Notebook noch machen soll oder ob ich auf den neuen PC wart. Ich will mir den Eindruck ja nicht durch eine zu schwache Grafikkarte verschandeln.


Ach Quatsch! Ran mit dem NB und zocken!


----------



## Patze (1. September 2011)

Hügelfürst schrieb:


> [...]Einzig die Schärfe lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig, obwohl ich sie auf Anschlag gestellt hab, aber wahrscheinlich kleb ich einfach zu nah an dem Riesenteil dran.[...]


 
Auf welchen Wert hast Du denn die Schärfe eingestellt. Normalerweise ist doch 50 (also die Mitte) die schärfste oder beste  (Grund-) Einstellung bzw. meistens ist dieser Wert laut Prad "gut gewählt". Weil Du sagtest "auf Anschlag"
(100?).

Nokia Monitor Test - Download - CHIP Online

FLIMMER-O-METER - Freeware - DE - Download.CHIP.eu


----------



## Hügelfürst (1. September 2011)

100 ja, mir kommt 50 deutlich matschiger vor als 100. Vielleicht ist es Einbildung.

Bin jedenfalls rundum zufrieden, bisher 

(Die Unschärfe mag vielleicht ja vom VGA-Kabel herrühren. Was anderes ist nicht drin solang der PC noch nicht da ist )

Trackmania läuft ohne Schlieren und da es ein ziemlich schnelles Spiel ist... vielleicht sind meine Augen ja auch einfach nur schlecht oder an das Bild vom Notebook-Monitor gewöhnt


----------



## Tuwok (1. September 2011)

Hi Leutz, 

Ich habe den Monitor seit gestern und muss sagen......Super Teil.
Habe einmal Bad Company 2 angetestet und konnte keine Schlieren erkennen.
Absolut empfehlenswert. Steht momentan neben meinem Asus VW266 und das Bild des Dell ist um Längen besser.


----------

